# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Ασθένεια ;

## sioux4a

Καλησπερα στο φορουμ....Γραφω πρωτη φορα ειμαι και νεος και στο φορουμ και στην ιδιοκτησια παραδεισιων.Εχω το εξης προβλημα:Ειχα 1 ζευγαρι σε κλουβι με ροκανιδια απο φιλο μαραγκο,που αποτελουταν απο 1 αρσενικο τουλαχιστον ετους αγορασμενο απο καταστημα πριν περιπου 10 μηνες και 1 θηλυκο παλι αγορασμενο απο καταστημα,πριν κανα 4 μηνο αλλα μικροτερης ηλικιας.Τελη Οκτωβρη δεχομαι να φιλοξενησω (αοριστου χρονου φιλοξενια) μια κλουβαρα με 4 ζεμπρακια 1 αρσενικο και 3 θηλυκα αγνωστου ηλικιας κτλπ.Στις αρχες Δεκεμβρη τοποθετω και σε αυτα ροκανιδι και αντικαθιστω ταιστρες κτλπ.Κατα την διαρκεια της αλλαγης παρατηρω οτι τα δικα μου ηταν στη φωλια τους και δεν αντιδρουσαν σε τπτ...Αφου τα αναγκασα να βγουν ο αρσενικος αμεσα η θηλυκια με πολυ δυσκολια παρατηρω οτι το κοριτσακι ηταν φουντωμενο και χωρις ζωντανια.Δλδ την πηρα στα χερια μου χωρις καν αντιδραση...αφου την ξαναεβαλα πισω εφαγε και ηπιε.Το πρωι την βρηκα νεκρη  :sad: ...

Επειτα απο 2 μερες βλεπω οτι και μια θηλυκη απο την 4δα εχει φουντωσει...την παρατηρω καθημερινα...τρωει,πινει πεταει απο κλαδακι σε κλαδακι αλλα την εχω πετυχει να εχει το κεφαλακι της δεξια και προς τα πισω χωμενο στα πουπουλα και να "βαραει νταγκλες"...επιπλεον απο τις αρχες Νοεμβριου η 4αδα εχει αυγα οπου συνεχιζουν μεχρι και πριν 4-5 μερες να αυξανονται και ειναι περιπου 12 και στις 2 φωλιες τους.

Καμια βοηθεια;Εχει κατι το κοριτσι;

----------


## jk21

Μπορει να υπηρξε στο νεκρο και να υπαρχει και σε αυτο το πουλακι ( ειτε ανεξαρτητη περιπτωση ειτε και να εχει κολλησει το ενα απο το αλλο )  κατι παθολογικο ( μαλλον μικροβιο για να εχει αμεσα αρνητικο αποτελεσμα )  . Στο πρωτο (επειδη ηταν αρκετο καιρο κοντα σου και τα αποθεματα ασβεστιου εξαρτιοταν απο τις δικες σου παροχες ) ισως υπηρξε και δυστοκια , αν ποτε δεν του ειχες ή ποτε δεν ετρωγε σουπιοκοκκαλο .Στο ζωντανο αλλα μαλλον αρρωστο (ετσι οπως τα περιγραφεις ) αν δεν ειναι παθολογικο λογω μικροβιου , δεν αποκλειεται να εχει θεμα με το ασβεστιο αν ουτε εκει που ηταν , ουτε σε σενα ,ετρωγε καποια πηγη του (πχ σουπιοκοκκαλο ) 

Σε καθε περιπτωση πρεπει αμεσα να παραμερισεις με υγρα δαχτυλα τα πουπουλα στην κοιλια του και να βγαλεις φωτο .Απο εκει θα καταλαβουμε και αν υπαρχει θεμα δυστοκιας και ισως αν ειναι γαστρεντερικη η λοιμωξη να δουμε και σημαδια στην κοιλια του , να δειχνουν κατι τετοιο

Επισης φωτο των κουτσουλιων 

δες τον οδηγο για ανεβασμα φωτο εδω

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*Πρεπει να κινηθεις αμεσα .Αναλογα θα σου πω τι πρεπει να παρεις και να δωσεις

----------


## sioux4a



----------


## sioux4a

https://imgur.com/skbRunK

Εδω φαινεται που ειναι φουσκωμενη....

----------


## jk21

Δεν εχει καρινα και αυτο ειναι καλο .Δεν εχει αδυνατισει 

Δεν μου ανεφερες καθολου τα στοιχεια που σε ρωτησα για το ασβεστιο 

Η κοιλια ειναι κατω χαμηλα στα πουπουλα αναμεσα στα δυο ποδια ετσι οπως φαινονται .Βγαλε αμεσα φωτο  και  παρε καποιο απ τα τρια  φαρμακα 

augmentin 250 mg σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα απ φαρμακειο  ή  tabernil gentamicina απο κτηνιατρικα και πετ σοπ ή cosumix plus απ κτηνιατρικα 

και η 1 συρριγκα του  1 ml  και θα μου γραψεις ποιο πηρες 

Αν βγαλεις αμεσα φωτο , ισως σου πω (αναλογα το τι θα δω )  αν πρεπει να δωσεις αμεσα και συμπληρωμα ασβεστιου και οτι αλλο απαιτειται σε περιπτωση δυστοκιας

----------


## sioux4a

Πηρα augmentin.Δεν γνωριζω αν επαιρνε ασβεστιο πριν..εγω τα εχω σουπιοκοκκαλο το οποιο ομως δεν το τιμανε..το αυγο το θελουν.Για να ελεγξω τις κουτσουλιες θα πρεπει να το χωρισω κατι που θα γινει αυριο το πρωι 'η το μεσημερι.Οποτε και θα ξαναβγαλω φωτο.

----------


## jk21

Σου στελνω δοσολογια augmentin με πμ για να μην καθυστερουμε (το πουλι για να ειναι φουσκωμενο ,ανεξαρτητα αιτιας θελει αμεση  αντιμετωπιση ) και περιμενω πολυ πολυ συντομα κοιλια με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα , για να δω για ερεθισμενα εντερα ή σημαδι δυστοκιας

----------


## sioux4a

https://i.imgur.com/CfjGVzb.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/zdDStKS.jpg

----------


## jk21

Δες στη μεση που εξεχει καπως ενα εντερακι  . Εχει εντεριτιδα μαλλον απο μικροβιο . Δεν εχει διογκωμενη αμαρα (περιοχη εξοδου του αυγου ) και σημαδια δυστοκιας 



Ομως  πρεπει να δεις αν αυτο εκει αριστερα ειναι κηλιδα αιματος ή καποιο μπισκοτακι κοκκινο απ την τροφη .Στην πρωτη περιπτωση θελει αμεσα χορηγηση μιας σταγονας στο στομα konakion βιταμινη Κ απο φαρμακεια (φθηνη σε αμπουλες που σπας το κεφαλι μιας και παιρνεις με συρριγκα το υγρο )  και επαναληψη καθε μερα της σταγονας για 4 μερες  .Ακομα και στα υγρα της κουτσουλιας υπαρχει τετοια υποψια .Ομως αν ειναι μπισκοτακι και η τροφη εχει μπισκοτα μεσα της , ναι μεν δεν ανησυχουμε για αιμοραγια (ειναι απο τις χρωστικες του ) αλλα θα τα πουμε στην πορεια για την τροφη (ποια συγκεκριμενα δινεις; ) 



Παραμενει σαν προταση φαρμακου το augmentin ετσι κι αλλιως και ελπιζω να ξεκινησες στη δοσολογια που σου ειπα με πμ  .Ακομα και απο θραυση αυγου (εντος ) να προερχεται η αιμοραγια,  η αντιβιωση  ειναι απαραιτητη .Ομως κυκλοφορει αυτη την περιοδο μικροβιο που δημιουργει και αιμοραγιες

----------


## sioux4a

Ειναι απο την τροφη...Η συγκεκριμενη τροφη ειναι χυμα παπαγαλινη απο το ****  την οποια εδωσα μια φορα προχθες..τους δινω κανονικα MANITOBA COCORITE και συμπληρωματικη τροφη RIO...Ξεκινησα το augmentin αλλα δν πολυκαταφερα να το χορηγησω σωστα!

----------


## jk21

Σου στελνω δοσολογια για ποτιστρα  αλλα επειδη μαλλον δεν θα πινει επαρκως τωρα που ειναι ετσι  , θελω να προσπαθεις και τη δοσολογια στοματος και οσο παιρνει

----------


## sioux4a

Οκ..απο αυριο θα δοκιμασω ποτιστρα γτ νιωθω να το πιεζω με τη συριγγα..ευχαριστω και θα ενημερωνω..  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

δεν αρκει μονο ποτιστρα  


να δωσεις και στο στομα . Βαζε καθετα μια οδοντογλυφιδα να μη μπορει να κλεισει το ραμφος και  δωσε οσο σου ειπα και βγαλε την οδοντογλυφιδα .Η ποσοτητα ειναι ελαχιστη ... οσο παρει  ...

Αν παρατηρησεις αυριο οτι πηγαινει συχνα στην ποτιστρα , τοτε πες μου να σου στειλω δοση αποκλειστικα για ποτιστρα αλλα μονο αν 100 % πινει κανονικα νερο οπως παλια γιατι αλλιως δεν θα παρει επαρκη δοση

----------

